
“Good Code Is Easy to Change” – My New First Principle of Programming - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2018/12/05/first-principle-of-programming/#.XAfkl92zPVo.hackernews
======
ankurdhama
The word "change" is a very deep thing and people just use it casually. You
may have a codebase where change A is easy to do and change B not so easy. So
there is no way to say that this code is easy to change. What you can say is
that this code is easy to change in so and so aspects only. Also, in most
cases, the whole idea of ease of change may lead to over engineering because
you will try to implement a simple feature in such a way that different
aspects of the feature are easy to change but this ability to change these
aspects is not free and will introduce complexity in the code. So yeah it is
one of those subjective thing that people debate a lot but there is no clear
way to figure out whats the right way.

